
Data, Transparency, and Regulation - swohns
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/03/data-transparency-and-regulationce.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
swohns
The major problem I see from data driven decisions is the lack of logical
failsafes for causation versus correlation. I think you'd have to know more
about the waste disposal landscape for this particular anecdote to be able to
draw these suppositions about individual restaurant compliance.

